# Best Substrate for plants and RCS?



## Chocochip03 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi everyone!

*Question(s):*
1. What's the best substrate for RCS and plants, but won't buffer the pH?

2. What's the best way to negate the substrate buffering the pH? I've read baking soda can help.

I want something that is good for plants, but also won't be too hard on the shrimp. I'm planning on moving my fish to my 20 long, and my growing colony of RCS - which are currently in a 5g - to my 10g. For substate, I _usually_ use Fluval Stratum because it hasn't served me wrong yet. Until now. The pH buffering has never been a problem before, but now the pH is sitting at a low 6.0 and I'm not sure how to raise it to safer levels for my fish and my shrimp.

Any knowledge would be wonderful!

Thank you!


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have had great success with this: Find a Distributor | Turface Athletics

I used the turface MVP. It is inert, but it is porous which allows it to absorb nutrients to be used by plants. It also looks nice and natural as well.

Also Baking Soda raises the Kh of the water which in turn raises the pH. Neocaridina shrimp like RCS benefit from higher Kh unlike caridina shrimp like CRS.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chocochip03 (Mar 15, 2016)

bacon5 said:


> I have had great success with this: Find a Distributor | Turface Athletics
> 
> I used the turface MVP. It is inert, but it is porous which allows it to absorb nutrients to be used by plants. It also looks nice and natural as well.
> 
> ...


That's something I can definitely look into. It's going to take some time to escape the 10g anyway.

What about adding a layer of crushed coral under the substrate? I know it's mostly made for cichlids, so I don't want to add too much. But would it help to boost the KH and GH? Or I could stick it in the filter in a small filter bag?


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Chocochip03 said:


> That's something I can definitely look into. It's going to take some time to escape the 10g anyway.
> 
> What about adding a layer of crushed coral under the substrate? I know it's mostly made for cichlids, so I don't want to add too much. But would it help to boost the KH and GH? Or I could stick it in the filter in a small filter bag?


I'd be careful with crushed coral because you can't control it. At least with baking soda, you can measure it into your water changes. Also, I'd get the API GH/KH kit so you can know exactly what those parameters are. That should help with gradually shifting your parameters.


----------



## Chocochip03 (Mar 15, 2016)

natemcnutty said:


> I'd be careful with crushed coral because you can't control it. At least with baking soda, you can measure it into your water changes. Also, I'd get the API GH/KH kit so you can know exactly what those parameters are. That should help with gradually shifting your parameters.


Yeah, good point. I'll definitely pick up the test kit because I was looking for something like that earlier.

Would Seachem's Fluorite Black Sand be safe for shrimp? I would like something that the shrimp can play in and still helps my plants to a degree.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Chocochip03 said:


> Yeah, good point. I'll definitely pick up the test kit because I was looking for something like that earlier.
> 
> Would Seachem's Fluorite Black Sand be safe for shrimp? I would like something that the shrimp can play in and still helps my plants to a degree.


Should be fine, but I have no experience with it. I run inert sand in my shrimp tanks to reduce variables in my tank. Maybe someone else here uses it and has shrimp that can comment


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

I use black diamond blasting sand from Tractor Supply in my 20g and 75g. Great for planting, doesn't alter water parameters, and the shrimp have done great. Lots of threads here on using blasting sand. Very inexpensive!

Ben


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

benealing said:


> I use black diamond blasting sand from Tractor Supply in my 20g and 75g. Great for planting, doesn't alter water parameters, and the shrimp have done great. Lots of threads here on using blasting sand. Very inexpensive!
> 
> Ben


 Some have mentioned that Black Diamond Blasting sand will release a bit of an oily film. Since Cardina shrimp are somewhat touchy about their water quality, I'd be looking at a source of gravel that doesn't have the potential to have contaminants. Is there a local building supply that has masonry gravel that isn't limestone or otherwise alkaline/carbonate mineral based?


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

If the shrimp are red cherry shrimp, they are neocaridina and not nearly as sensitive, or expensive.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Black diamond blasting sand is perfectly fine for both RCS and CRS. Three of my tanks use it, and I've never had an oily film. I rinsed about a gallon of it at a time in a 5 gallon bucket until it ran clear, just like anything else you'd rinse off.

If you do get a film, just soak it up with a paper towel or use a surface skimmer.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

